# Ban the member above you!!!!



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2012)

Just for kicks, tell us why the member above you is banned!!! Feel free to abuse the powers of the ban hammer!


----------



## Milo (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for having so many posts.
Do not pass go.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 29, 2012)

banned for posing as a BB in his avi!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 29, 2012)

For not showig everything on the AVi`s picture


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for having no kneck in his avi.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for having a tranny in his avi. Weirdo!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 30, 2012)

banned for having a shirt on in his avi


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for  liking the cowboys!!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Big....that's my wife and the mother of my children....



BigHerm said:


> Banned for having a tranny in his avi. Weirdo!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 30, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Banned for  liking the cowboys!!!



banned for calling Trans wife a tranny:-0


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ohh the noes... Lol


----------



## DF (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for the avi pic not being topless. Shit lulu you just fucked that up.  Your banned for typing too fast.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 30, 2012)

banned for being young


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 30, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> Thanks Big....that's my wife and the mother of my children....



Ohh I'm kidding relax man. How'd I know someone would eventually get.upset.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2012)

Jen....that's transcend....as in "to rise above or go beyond the limits of".  Not a chick with a pecker FFS (for f*cks sake).

I was pretty funny though.



Jenner said:


> banned for calling Trans wife a tranny:-0


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2012)

I was just giving your shit.  That's my Ukraine mistress.....



BigHerm said:


> Ohh I'm kidding relax man. How'd I know someone would eventually get.upset.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for having an uncomfortably HOT Avatar of a beauty in bondage.... just damn.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 30, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> For not showig everything on the AVi`s picture


double ban on jen


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for shamelessly posing for his AVI pic.  And, I'll have to ban myself enjoying this thread topic and shamelessly increasing my post count.


----------



## DF (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for looking at your post count.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for having bigger chesticles than the beautiful chick in my AVI.


----------



## Jada (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for havin the name trans:0


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2012)

I would never ban Jkiss


----------



## 400lb Gorilla (Aug 30, 2012)

banned for having too many abs


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for having so much weight on the bar.


----------



## HH (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for not being ripped enough in your avi


----------



## DF (Aug 30, 2012)

Your AVI is banned to my house for some 4play.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for not posing fully nude in his AVI


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2012)

banned for being one cool motherfucker


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for just bein you and I'm about start pct. Lol.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for being to gay.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for being too straight.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for his avatar poking holes in the bench everytime he lays down on it! And for tearing up downfeather pillows nightly!


----------



## Spear (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for being too plain.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for avatar standing on tip toes (and looking slightly gay).


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for being a tranny in transition!


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for talking about transcend2007 wife.


----------



## DF (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned cause his E2 is way too high & his AI was crap!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for being a stand up guy

(I really hate stand up guys lol)


----------



## gfunky (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for knowing too much and explaining too well.  Fuck that shit!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for having a quad pic, but not suburb quads


----------



## gfunky (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for saying suburb


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because I have no idea what the g before funky stands for


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 30, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Banned for saying suburb



I meant to bro, your quads are more like the size of a small town, but not a suburb...LOL


----------



## gfunky (Aug 30, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Banned because I have no idea what the g before funky stands for



Banned for wanting to know more about people



Hockeyplaya18 said:


> I meant to bro, your quads are more like the size of a small town, but not a suburb...LOL



Banned for having too much of a sense of humor!


----------



## theminister (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for having no knee


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 30, 2012)

banned for wearing a ball cap


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for being an old fart


----------



## gfunky (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for having a blurry avi!


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 30, 2012)

banned for having tiny legs


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 30, 2012)

I think the ban has been a sore subject as of late,brings bad memories to me,i know this is a fun thread,and its great,dont mean to be negative,its one aspect of a forum that everyone dreads to deal with




On a good note,i agree with Darkside,banned for being an old man lol


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for having big sexxxy arms


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 30, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Banned for having big sexxxy arms


well i dont consider myself sexy,but the arms......im banned lol


----------



## gfunky (Aug 30, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> well i dont consider myself sexy,but the arms......im banned lol



Banned for being a party pooper!


----------



## theminister (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for being on SI


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 30, 2012)

Banning TheMinister because I feel like it


----------



## Spongy (Aug 30, 2012)

Banning Millgirl because, oh wait I did...  (HUGS AND LOVE)


----------



## theminister (Aug 30, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Banning Millgirl because, oh wait I did...  (HUGS AND LOVE)



Banning millgirl for being irresistible and spongy for having buck teeth


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banning Minister for being so far away from us


----------



## theminister (Aug 30, 2012)

banning hockey from not being able to take on that lady in his avi


----------



## Spongy (Aug 30, 2012)

Banning Hockey for spoiling season 2 of The Walking Dead (almost finished with it btw)



Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Banning Minister for being so far away from us


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 30, 2012)

Banning Spongy for being green


----------



## theminister (Aug 30, 2012)

banning millgirl for being hot


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 30, 2012)

Banning TheMinister for making me feel bad when I ban him


----------



## theminister (Aug 30, 2012)

Banning millgirl for know shes fallen for me


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for continuing to ban the same person.


----------



## theminister (Aug 30, 2012)

banned for looking metalic


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for being a wine drinker!  Get the estrogen out of you and man up to some whiskey!


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for speaking the truth. You're new name is Wise Quads.


----------



## theminister (Aug 30, 2012)

Milo said:


> Banned for speaking the truth. You're new name is Wise Quads.



Milo banneed cos i am drunk


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 30, 2012)

Banning TheMinister cuz you're not supposed to get drunk when you run AAS


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 30, 2012)

Millgirl Banned for hating on boozing while AAS'ing....If its not Orals your all goood!! lol


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for banning SI's one active female member.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 31, 2012)

banned for banning the youngest member


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 31, 2012)

banned for having clothes in avi!! jeez ken take em off


----------



## Jada (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for Not posting PICS yet!


----------



## gfunky (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being to darn nice!


----------



## Jada (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being too damn strong


----------



## DF (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for having a fish tank Avi.


----------



## gfunky (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for taking a pic in the mirror for your avi


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for most likely being an Undercover Ninja Turtle.....


----------



## creekrat (Aug 31, 2012)

banned for not sending the hockey chick in his avi to my house


----------



## theminister (Aug 31, 2012)

banned for his adorable missus in the avi


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2012)

banned for being a pervert


----------



## DF (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being a mod!


----------



## 69nites (Aug 31, 2012)

You're all banned for being post whores. /thread


----------



## theminister (Aug 31, 2012)

banned for not following the rules and not banning one person


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 31, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Banned for being a mod!


lmao......you are full of it D lol



69nites said:


> You're all banned for being post whores. /thread


indee we are all postwhores)



TheMinister said:


> banned for not following the rules and not banning one person


bless you ha ha>


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for your favorite TV show being Green Acres (that was a farming reference).


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Banning transcend b/c I have nobody else to ban


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being a Girl!


----------



## creekrat (Aug 31, 2012)

banned for a creapy looking avi


----------



## Get Some (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for trying to be 2 things at once! Pick a creek or a rat, not both!


----------



## HH (Aug 31, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Banned for trying to be 2 things at once! Pick a creek or a rat, not both!





Banned for claiming he is the one man wolf pack. I am the one man wolfpack


----------



## Get Some (Aug 31, 2012)

HH said:


> Banned for claiming he is the one man wolf pack. I am the one man wolfpack



Banned for not sharing the titties in his avi or the single MILFs that he supports


----------



## creekrat (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for having to go get some and not already having some


----------



## HH (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for trying to ban Get Some


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for not showing the bottom half of that AVI


----------



## Get Some (Aug 31, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> Banned for not showing the bottom half of that AVI



Banned for thinking he is a better version of the original darkside


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being too cool!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 1, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> Banned for your favorite TV show being Green Acres (that was a farming reference).


oh man,thems fighting words ther lol,i be a farmer


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for bad dental work and high eyes


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for having my dads name!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for liking the san francisco giants..yanks all day


----------



## HH (Sep 1, 2012)

I couldn't ban bundy, sorry


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for not banning!


----------



## DF (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for being Dr Simon Bar Sinister


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 1, 2012)

Banning dfeaton for being green


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 1, 2012)

Purple? BANNED! >


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for being awake at 2.30am!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for knowing what time it is!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 1, 2012)

Banning only because I'm at work and I was looking for someone to ban


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for working!


----------



## theminister (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for being putrid green


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for preaching, preaching in Hong Kong!


----------



## DF (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for being an Underdog villain.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 1, 2012)

Banning Dfeaton cuz I feel like it


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for being blond (i luv that)


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for banning me


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for being Unbanned! LOL


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for having a Teddy bear avi and saying yolo 3 times


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for having a football player as his avatar


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for dating football players!


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned at the request of Hope Solo and Kelly O'Hara .... =((


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for being a SI citizen


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for using smilies


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for not repping the SEC in their avatar! ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for saying roll tide and incorrectly thinking Bama has more than 8 national championships. 

Boomer Sooner!!!


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the old saying... "But what have you done for me LATELY?"

The Crimson Tide claims fourteen national championships; recorded 26 total conference championships; holds NCAA records with 59 post-season bowl game appearances and 34 bowl game victories; and nine undefeated, untied seasons ....  Ouch.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for being older than me


----------



## eatspinach (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for having more friends then I.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 1, 2012)

131 posts already.....lol

Banned for having the word spinach in your name....yuck!


----------



## dsa8864667 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for knowing how many post's.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for having to much estrogen lol


----------



## Milo (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for having twice as many abs as you're supposed to.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for a bad hair cut


----------



## dsa8864667 (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned for showing old pic.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned for crapping avatar.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned for living in Arizona (I like it there!)


----------



## creekrat (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned for always smiling in the chatbox.  Show us the real deal


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 2, 2012)

banned for stealing pikiki


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for banning Creekrat


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for not living in Arizona.


----------



## theminister (Sep 3, 2012)

banned for living in az


----------



## theminister (Sep 3, 2012)

banned myself for being too sexy


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for making me tilt my head every time I see your avatar!


----------



## creekrat (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for having a split window and no pic


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what a creekrat is


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for not knowing what a creekrat is!


----------



## j2048b (Sep 3, 2012)

banned for only having HALF of the hulksters outfit on! wheres the red bandana and the blonde fu man chu brotheeerrr! oh yeah!!


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 3, 2012)

banned for not having a real name


----------



## j2048b (Sep 3, 2012)

banned for having a pic with his OLD air force uniform on! haha nice one ken! wat is that a c-130 in the background?


----------



## dsa8864667 (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for making fun of Ken.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 3, 2012)

Banning DSA cuz I have nobody else to ban


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for having too many numbers in your screen name.


----------



## HH (Sep 3, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> Banned for having too many numbers in your screen name.



Banned for having a tranny handle name!


----------



## j2048b (Sep 3, 2012)

dsa8864667 said:


> Banned for making fun of Ken.



banned for banning me for making fun of ken, and banning u for that awesome jumping poop avi! haha


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 3, 2012)

I could not ban you because of your awesome boobage display.  However, I was tempted because you're the 50th person to incorrectly connect tranny to transcend in my user name.



HH said:


> Banned for having a tranny handle name!


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> I could not ban you because of your awesome boobage display.  However, I was tempted because you're the 50th person to incorrectly connect tranny to transcend in my user name.



Where do I start?
BANNED for skip-banning!
BANNED for not even banning at all!
BANNED for putting yourself in the position to be called a tranny!


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for shaving quads


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> Banned for shaving quads


Banned for shaving armpits.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for the tight posing suit. 

In australia that would be called a budgie smuggler. A budgie is a bird and you have no idea what people try to smuggle in and out of the country - and where they hide their stuff.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for having your hand up a fox's ass.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for taking a picture you cant see.


----------



## italian1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for shitting while doing a handstand.  Just not a good idea.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for not being Sicilian.


----------



## italian1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ouch.  God damn.  Alright I'll keep quiet.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for avi being toooo regular!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for tieing wife up for a pic......  SO dirty..


----------



## creekrat (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for thinking tying her up is dirty. It's good fun


----------



## gfunky (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for not fully understanding what I think dirty is!  Dirty=pure fucking awesome but still had to ban for it if she were nude in the pic then it would have been ok LOL


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for only putting 1 thigh in you avi pic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for being a transexual


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> banned for being a transexual



Banned for attempting to ban every member of SI


----------



## g0re (Jan 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Banned for attempting to ban every member of SI



Banned for banning Bundy!!


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 28, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> Banned for banning Bundy!!




banned for repeating


----------



## PFM (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for lack of "hello SI" in Chat


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 28, 2013)

^^^ Banned for being too damn sexy wth his shirt all pulled up.... you young guys feel ashamed yet?? LOL


Respect!
Vette


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for being a grumpy old fuck. Lol


----------



## PFM (Jan 28, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Banned for being a grumpy old fuck. Lol



I know that's meant for PFM.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for assuming the obvious. Hahaha


----------



## Yaya (Jan 28, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> banned for repeating




Banned for me losing all my friends due to the fact that I open and end  every conversation in my personal life with"hello SI"..

thanks buddy and my wife is starting to get pissed because I keep asking her “how are you?".. randomly


----------



## g0re (Jan 28, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Banned for me losing all my friends due to the fact that I open and end  every conversation in my personal life with"hello SI"..
> 
> thanks buddy and my wife is starting to get pissed because I keep asking her “how are you?".. randomly



Hahaha rofl


----------



## Popeye (Jan 28, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> Hahaha rofl



Banned for rolling on the floor


----------



## g0re (Jan 28, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Banned for rolling on the floor



Banned for banning me who was already banned


----------



## Cashout (Jan 28, 2013)

Posting just so I can get banned! I feel left out.


----------



## g0re (Jan 28, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Posting just so I can get banned! I feel left out.



Banned for being a freak of nature with the discipline of a god


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for being my bitch lmao. wanna see a pic?


----------



## Popeye (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for having the....Worst ....Jokes....Ever


----------



## DF (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for fucking a chick named Olive Oyl


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because the thread calls for it and because your belly button is so offset from center line of your chest.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 28, 2013)

banned coz im tired @ work and dont give a fuck about the big titties in your avatar


----------



## italian1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for slacking off on the job


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for not slacking off enough!


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 29, 2013)

RustyShackelford said:


> Banned for not slacking off enough!



banned for slacking off to much


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for not posting enough


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for being a peter puffer with the name "Hollywood" and for having a guy as his profile pic...


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for avi with flaming red tip which may be infected.


----------



## Jada (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for havin a name old


----------



## Yaya (Jan 29, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> Banned for avi with flaming red tip which may be infected.



banned for being the most attention to detail fucker on SI.. u noticed DFs belly button and illtempers red dick in his avi..


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol banned for breaking the thread instructions and pointing out my perfect imperfections.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for being slightly homosexual


----------



## Popeye (Jan 29, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Banned for being slightly homosexual



Banned for being fully homosexual


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for being a closet homosexual.


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 29, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Banned for being slightly homosexual



I can see your reasoning for that but I wonder if you read my post in your head with a lisp to come to that conclusion?


----------



## Georgia (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for fapping to my avatar and saying that I come to conclusions


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for banning me for fapping to a pic of your sweet bulldog ass!


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for not showing full frontal of girl in avi, and not knowing how to spell school!


----------



## g0re (Jan 29, 2013)

Christosterone said:


> Banned for not showing full frontal of girl in avi, and not knowing how to spell school!



Banned for posting a golden retriever leg as your avi and saying its your quad


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for an avi of what looks like a jacked up turkey leg from the fair dried out in a Texas dessert and placed in front of a horrendous rug.


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 29, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> Banned for posting a golden retriever leg as your avi and saying its your quad



Dammit go! Good one


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for posting faster then me


----------



## italian1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for being a slow poster.


----------



## theminister (Jan 29, 2013)

banned for not being arsed to put an avi in


----------



## Georgia (Jan 29, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> Banned for posting faster then me



Did you just ban yourself? lol


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 29, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Did you just ban yourself? lol



Banned for not banning me for banning myself.


----------



## getgains (Jan 29, 2013)

banned for having a avi of me post op fukker!


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 29, 2013)

That's my acl graft post surgery, asses


----------



## Popeye (Jan 29, 2013)

Christosterone said:


> That's my acl graft post surgery, asses


Banned for having your acl graft post surgery as your avi.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for being that jacked popeye!


----------



## Hardpr (Jan 29, 2013)

banned for being amish


----------



## DF (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for not having an avatar!


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 29, 2013)

banned for being a mod:-0


----------



## g0re (Jan 29, 2013)

ken said:


> banned for being a mod:-0



Banned for having enlarging areolas


----------



## Georgia (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for having an enlarged clitoris that you mistakenly call a micropenis


----------



## g0re (Jan 30, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Banned for having an enlarged clitoris that you mistakenly call a micropenis



Banned for having a lady's name, and making me think for weeks you were a chick


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 30, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> Banned for having a lady's name, and making me think for weeks you were a chick



Banned for beating me to the punch! Ya Georgia!!!!!! Thought u were a hot chick too mannnnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## g0re (Jan 30, 2013)

BigTruck said:


> Banned for beating me to the punch! Ya Georgia!!!!!! Thought u were a hot chick too mannnnnnnn!!!!!



Banned for being a slow poke


----------



## gfunky (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for AVI not shooting before asking questions!


----------



## Georgia (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for having horrible tiled flooring


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 30, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Banned for having horrible tiled flooring



banned because the ass in the AVI isn't big enough


----------



## Georgia (Jan 30, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> banned because the ass in the AVI isn't big enough



Banned for not getting any ass


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 30, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Banned for not getting any ass



Banned for not putting up any more hot ass chicks pics up


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because I just ate half a muffin and its your fault!


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned popov is better!


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2013)

banned for not showin nipples on avi


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 31, 2013)

band for name jada or Just Another Dumb Ass


----------



## Popeye (Jan 31, 2013)

ken said:


> band for name jada or Just Another Dumb Ass



Banned for gettin' all emotional and shit lately.......start taking your fuckin' AI kenny!


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 31, 2013)

don't you yell at me((


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for being sensitive


----------



## PFM (Jan 31, 2013)

RustyShackelford said:


> Banned for being sensitive



Banned for noticing sensitivities in other men.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I'm going to just go ahead and ban vette again. I realize he's not above me but he's getting banned again for talking mad shit in the sushi thread.  You all should do the same.  We'd probably all feel better about ourselves so let's get this going.


----------



## getgains (Jan 31, 2013)

banned for being too goddamed sexy you know you are


----------



## italian1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for having dinosaurs on your bathing suit.


----------



## g0re (Jan 31, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Banned for having dinosaurs on your bathing suit.



Banned for eating spaghetti and meatballs every Sunday


----------



## getgains (Jan 31, 2013)

you were so trying to see my dino bulge dont even lie


----------



## Popeye (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for still going thru puberty at 36


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for having a hose implanted in to his bicep.


----------



## g0re (Jan 31, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Banned for having a hose implanted in to his bicep.



Banned for implanting a small baby into your leg and calling a calf!


----------



## getgains (Jan 31, 2013)

banned for implanting a pp in your anus and calling it love


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for having a doctor who inhaled too much Deer Antler Spray.....


----------



## getgains (Feb 1, 2013)

banned for being able to remember what to do when dinosaurs attack


----------



## DF (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for being a giant!


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 1, 2013)

banned for always being in this thread banning someone. oh crooked belly button man


----------



## DF (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for checking out my belly button cause ya cant see my pp.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2014)

banned for being to nice of a aguy


----------



## j2048b (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for being.... Well you!!!


----------



## Bassman101 (Nov 22, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Banned for being.... Well you!!!



Banned because your mother told me too!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for wearing bandanas


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for not havin a pro card


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for being racist against white people.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for having a low pro tire in your avi.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for cutting "The Blunt" and letting the Pats get him


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for mentioning the Pats


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for joining a year before me and having 5k more posts


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 22, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Banned for joining a year before me and having 5k more posts



Banned for banning my little brother.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for not having Jack Tatum in your avi


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for having a mexican window washer for an avi


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for having girls in your avi taller than you


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2014)

banned for removing them nice big tits from your previous avi


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 22, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> banned for removing them nice big tits from your previous avi



That was Google indexing sir. Id never remove the twins.

Banned for fukking STDs wife while STD is banging Kate


----------



## Seeker (Nov 22, 2014)

Ban you just for living in that chit thole of a town you're in


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2014)

ban seek for being in better shape then most 20 year olds


----------



## Seeker (Nov 22, 2014)

Ban Bundy for never trusting him around my women. lol


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 22, 2014)

Ban for bulking on whole milk instead of breast milk from Washington.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 23, 2014)

Ban trini cause he's black.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 23, 2014)

Ban Dys for calling Mr Bonkers fugly.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Nov 23, 2014)

Ban losieloos because his name reminds me of my ex wife's vagina hahahahahaha


----------



## stonetag (Nov 23, 2014)

Armedanddangerous said:


> Ban losieloos because his name reminds me of my ex wife's vagina hahahahahaha


There is a lot of that going around, ex-wifes vagina's that is...lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 23, 2014)

Been waiting to ban you 

No reason given.


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ban BGH for misleading handle.  Do you even hunt bro?


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 23, 2014)

banned for quoting aristotle


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2014)

banned for being canadian hahahaah and your beer sucks


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for not kicking "The Situations" ass and taking JWow from Roger to sport fukk


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for actually being the Maytag repairman


----------



## DB4L (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for trying Crossfit


----------



## Retired Bulldog (Nov 23, 2014)

Damn bro banned for that mullet in avi


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for hating on mullets


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 23, 2014)

Letting someone be the lucky one


----------



## losieloos (Nov 23, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Letting someone be the lucky one



I can't think of noofin.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for suggesting sexual situations with our animal friends....sick bastard!


----------



## stonetag (Nov 23, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Been waiting to ban you
> 
> No reason given.


I'm sure I can come up with a few!


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for not living on the east coast so we could get a beer you son of a bitch!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2014)

banned for having more posts then me


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned, but I don't have the time or inclination to write out all the reasons you've been banned....


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for having am awesome avi


----------



## _antonio1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for not buying a bigger t shirt


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Banned, but I don't have the time or inclination to write out all the reasons you've been banned....



Feel free to borrow any number of the reasons I have used to ban him!



_antonio1 said:


> Banned for not buying a bigger t shirt



banned cause I have no idea who you are yet you know IH is wearing a schmedium Tee and that creeps me out.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for earth wide pop tart shortage


----------



## Stevethedream (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for banging my wife!!!


----------



## Bassman101 (Nov 24, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Banned for banging my wife!!!



Banned for not pulling your wife's hair harder she likes that shit you know!


----------



## Mr P (Mar 24, 2018)

banned for being the last poster in this thread ??
:32 (13):


----------



## Seeker (Mar 24, 2018)

Banned for calling himself Mr. P but left out another P


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 24, 2018)

banned for location being "under your bed"... creepy guy


----------



## Jin (Mar 24, 2018)

Banned for always playing the "I'm 6'4" card, so squatting and looking big is so hard for me. 

Also banned because he's never shown a leg pic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 24, 2018)

400lb Gorilla said:


> banned for having too many abs


even back in 2012 my shits popped ..Stayed ripped


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 24, 2018)

Jin said:


> Banned for always playing the "I'm 6'4" card, so squatting and looking big is so hard for me.
> 
> Also banned because he's never shown a leg pic.


banned for not being able to produce  balls stank


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 24, 2018)

Banned for having the abs I want


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Banned for having the abs I want



Banned because the rhino is finished as a species


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Banned because the rhino is finished as a species



Banned for using such a quant colloquialism as "Nor'easter" to describe 30 mph fawkin' horizontal ice gusts and 18" of snow.


----------



## Jin (Mar 24, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Banned for using such a quant colloquialism as "Nor'easter" to describe 30 mph fawkin' horizontal ice gusts and 18" of snow.



Banned for talking like a pirate everyday except Talk Like A Pirate Day.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 24, 2018)

Jin said:


> Banned for talking like a pirate everyday except Talk Like A Pirate Day.



Banned for doing voice over work in Asian porn movies


----------



## automatondan (Mar 24, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Banned for doing voice over work in Asian porn movies



Banned by a confused group of PETA activists.


----------



## RISE (Mar 24, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Banned by a confused group of PETA activists.



Banned bc his screen name confuses me


----------



## herrsauce (Mar 24, 2018)

RISE said:


> Banned bc his screen name confuses me



Ban him because his screen name elicits dilation in my corpus cavernosum.


----------



## RISE (Mar 24, 2018)

herrsauce said:


> Ban him because his screen name elicits dilation in my corpus cavernosum.



Ban this guy for having me have to Google image "corpus cavernosum" and getting a screen full of dicks.


----------



## Jin (Mar 25, 2018)

RISE said:


> Ban this guy for having me have to Google image "corpus cavernosum" and getting a screen full of dicks.



Banned for falling for the oldest trick in the book.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Banned for falling for the oldest trick in the book.




Banned for moving to Japan.. and still falling below average for package.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 13, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Banned for moving to Japan.. and still falling below average for package.



 Banned for being concerned with the size of his package:32 (11):


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 13, 2018)

There is no one above me on this board.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 13, 2018)

Cecelia said:


> There is no one above me on this board.



Banned for being too conceited. Haha


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 13, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Banned for being too conceited. Haha



Banned for thinking he can join in on the fun


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 13, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Banned for thinking he can join in on the fun




Banned for posting those songs that always stick with me for days on end...


----------



## Jin (Aug 13, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Banned for posting those songs that always stick with me for days on end...


Banned because I'm jealous that his boat cost 3 times as much as both my cars combined.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> Banned because I'm jealous that his boat cost 3 times as much as both my cars combined.



Banned for having a BMI that the Japanese government finds unacceptable.  Get your shit on lock Jin.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 13, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Banned for having a BMI that the Japanese government finds unacceptable.  Get your shit on lock Jin.



Banned for speaking about BMI and insulting the skinnyfats.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Banned for speaking about BMI and insulting the skinnyfats.



Banned for holding left wing ideologies while claiming to be right wing


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Banned for holding left wing ideologies while claiming to be right wing


Banned for not sharing the joy of Blaha memes sooner.


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 13, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Banned for not sharing the joy of Blaha memes sooner.



Banned for making me google what the hell you were talking about


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 13, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Banned for making me google what the hell you were talking about



Banned for being endangered.. People just don’t like to see rhinos alive and well I guess. :32 (6):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 14, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Banned for being endangered.. People just don’t like to see rhinos alive and well I guess. :32 (6):



Banned for dishing out silver bullets for a living...


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 14, 2018)

Damn I really lol´d on that :32 (18):



DieYoungStrong said:


> Banned for dishing out silver bullets for a living...



banned from purposely dehydrating yourself just to visit sick call.. for said silver bullet.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 14, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Damn I really lol´d on that :32 (18):
> 
> 
> 
> banned from purposely dehydrating yourself just to visit sick call.. for said silver bullet.



Banned for wasting money, tungsten cores are cheaper!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 23, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Banned for wasting money, tungsten cores are cheaper!



Banned for allowing cheap substitutes in your b hole. :32 (19):


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for living in the chatbox


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for losing weight on Deca + 6k calories a day.  God that is homo AF.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for making me more fascinated  by Anvar 25 than I should be


----------



## Jin (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for overthinking everything. Pick it up. Put it down. Eat.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> Banned for overthinking everything. Pick it up. Put it down. Eat.



Banned for having pec veins and complaining about not having abs.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 24, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Banned for having pec veins and complaining about not having abs.


Banned for keeping an overly detailed log that makes everyone else look bad.  What a dick.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Banned for keeping an overly detailed log that makes everyone else look bad.  What a dick.



It's not his log that makes everyone look bad. It's his muscles that do that.

Banned for collusion.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's not his log that makes everyone look bad. It's his muscles that do that.
> 
> Banned for collusion.


banned for having red hair


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 24, 2018)

You fukers are on a roll so I’m banning 

Jin
POB
Bundy
HWCole
Hurt
DK

for toxic masculinity


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 24, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> You fukers are on a roll so I’m banning
> 
> Jin
> POB
> ...


Banned for not banning himself in that list.


----------



## Jin (Aug 3, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Banned for not banning himself in that list.



Um..... pass? I feel like HWC has pretty much banned himself. 

If I had to ban him it’d be for making my outrageous, youthful sexual exploits look like a PG-13 movie. 

Pussy getting asshole.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 3, 2019)

Jin said:


> Um..... pass? I feel like HWC has pretty much banned himself.
> 
> If I had to ban him it’d be for making my outrageous, youthful sexual exploits look like a PG-13 movie.
> 
> Pussy getting asshole.


Banned for being a treacherous expatriate with arms the the size of my torso.


----------



## Beserker (Aug 7, 2019)

TODAY said:


> Banned for being a treacherous expatriate with arms the the size of my torso.



Banned because I hate reading “by TODAY Today”.  

Be a a lot cooler if it was “by TOMORROW Today”.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 8, 2019)

Beserker said:


> Banned because I hate reading “by TODAY Today”.
> 
> Be a a lot cooler if it was “by TOMORROW Today”.



Banned for not wanting some making f**k.


----------



## Beserker (Aug 8, 2019)

Banned for making me flashback about 25 years... thought that was familiar!


----------



## Jin (Aug 8, 2019)

Banned for misspelling BERSERKER.


----------



## Beserker (Aug 8, 2019)

Banned for thinking I unknowingly misspelled it!  Some assclown who has never posted took it... ban them! Then make my name great again :32 (10):


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 8, 2019)

Banned for not having an avi.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 8, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> Banned for not having an avi.



banned for wearing a superman shirt because you know damn well you are my Robin


----------



## DNW (Aug 8, 2019)

Banned bc who tf takes a picture in a doorway


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 8, 2019)

DNW said:


> Banned bc who tf takes a picture in a doorway



me, cause its the only decent lighting in my pad lol...
banned for having the gheyest avi on ugbb


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 8, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> me, cause its the only decent lighting in my pad lol...
> banned for having the gheyest avi on ugbb


Banned for not wearing a shirt and making me feel insecure


----------



## Jin (Dec 28, 2019)

Banned for never smiling in public.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 28, 2019)

banned for getting injured and also for getting bigger than me


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 28, 2019)

Banned for impersonating the Rock while on vacation in Hawaii.


----------



## simplesteve (Dec 28, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> Banned for impersonating the Rock while on vacation in Hawaii.



Banned for causing me nightmares.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm banning myself for have the avi as when this thread originally came out over 7 years ago ..


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 28, 2019)

banned for trying to ban yourself


----------



## Joliver (Dec 28, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> banned for trying to ban yourself



Banned for flat bill.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 28, 2019)

banned for banning gibs while I was banning him & beating me to the ban by a minute


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 28, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> banned for banning gibs while I was banning him & beating me to the ban by a minute



lmao banned for never washing ur zz top beard you stank fuk


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 28, 2019)

Banned for tribal tattoo! :32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 28, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Banned for tribal tattoo! :32 (20):



awe wtf


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 28, 2019)

Awwen just kidding gibby . It looks great man. Youre part of the juice head tribe


----------



## Jin (Dec 28, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> awe wtf





silvereyes87 said:


> Awwen just kidding gibby . It looks great man. Youre part of the juice head tribe



Banned for not following simple thread rules!


----------



## CJ (Dec 28, 2019)

Banned for daring to say that you're on the other side of the world, even though we all know it's a flat Earth. :32 (20):


----------



## Raider (Dec 28, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Banned for daring to say that you're on the other side of the world, even though we all know it's a flat Earth. :32 (20):


banned for being a truck driver that’s not fat, bearded and smelly!


----------



## Trump (Dec 28, 2019)

banned for impersonating Tyrian Lannister



CJ275 said:


> Banned for daring to say that you're on the other side of the world, even though we all know it's a flat Earth. :32 (20):


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 30, 2019)

Trump said:


> banned for impersonating Tyrian Lannister



banned because Your username and avi violate my safe place


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 31, 2019)

...........


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 31, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Banned for not sending boob pics of his old lady



Banned for saying that before I did lol


----------



## Trump (Dec 31, 2019)

didn’t even notice it till you said



Texan69 said:


> banned because Your username and avi violate my safe place


----------



## Beserker (Dec 31, 2019)

Banned for making Liberal’s heads explode! :32 (18):
View attachment 8920


----------



## Jin (Oct 22, 2020)

Beserker said:


> Banned for making Liberal’s heads explode! :32 (18):
> View attachment 8920



banned for having a better beard than I.


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2020)

Jin said:


> banned for having a better beard than I.



Banned, because I ate supermarket sushi yesterday.


----------



## Jin (Oct 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Banned, because I ate supermarket sushi yesterday.



you aren’t supposed to
ban yourself!!!!


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2020)

Jin said:


> you aren’t supposed to
> ban yourself!!!!



I'm not, I'm blaming you for my poor choice. :32 (20):


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm not, I'm blaming you for my poor choice. :32 (20):



Banned for always having something to say on someone’s discussion. Sorry CJ!


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 22, 2020)

Although I already been banned multiple times in this thread luckily I'm back ... and I ban you for banning CJ ... who would create those fiddy page routines in the future ...?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 22, 2020)

I ban you for sticking up for Democrats.

I should of kept my mouth shut on this one.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 22, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I ban you for sticking up for Democrats.
> 
> I should of kept my mouth shut on this one.



I ban you for always looking for a political debate.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 22, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> I ban you for always looking for a political debate.



Hey man will take that I figured CJ or FD were gonna jump in and really play punching bag with my feelings.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 22, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Hey man will take that I figured CJ or FD were gonna jump in and really play punching bag with my feelings.



In that case I ban you for being a snow-flake, a girly-man....is that better? LULZ    (can I do that double ban if the first wasn’t good enough)?


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2020)

Banned for being an annoying shill


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> Banned for being an annoying shill



Banned for stalking this dude; is trans in my name big hoss?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 19, 2022)

Banning you because you didn’t welcome me 😅


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 19, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Banning you because you didn’t welcome me



Banning you for leaving us when we needed you most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 19, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Banning you for leaving us when we needed you most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


i ban myself because I didn't realize @milleniumgirl was already banning me and i banned her cos I thought she was banning someone else.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 19, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Banning you because you didn’t welcome me 😅


Welcome btw, I thought I had welcomed you back in 2020


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Welcome btw, I thought I had welcomed you back in 2020


Banned, because I need the Enigma code machine to decipher your training log. 🤯  🤣


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Banned, because I need the Enigma code machine to decipher your training log.


Banned for changing your screen name.

No take backs, bitch. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 19, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Banned for changing your screen name.
> 
> No take backs, bitch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Banned for gerbilling up the butt...🐹


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 19, 2022)

> Banned for gerbilling up the butt...🐹



Banned for commenting as I was banning Nissan so I had to change my post. 

Rude.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Banned for commenting as I was banning Nissan so I had to change my post.
> 
> Rude.



Banned because, front squat numbers


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 20, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Welcome btw, I thought I had welcomed you back in 2020


That’s almost 2 years ago 😂
Just teasing you big guy!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 20, 2022)

Banning myself for my lack of motivation


----------



## CJ (Jan 20, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Banning myself for my lack of motivation


Unbanned, now get to work. 💪


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 21, 2022)

Banning you for having the same name as my deceased cat that I miss terribly 😭


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Banning you for having the same name as my deceased cat that I miss terribly 😭


Maybe it is me, 9 lives remember? 🤯


----------



## 69nites (Jan 21, 2022)

69nites said:


> You're all banned for being post whores. /thread


I stand by this statement and refresh it to include everyone above this post.


----------

